# Kochi 150mm Petty



## Dave Kinogie

I'm finding it difficult to find much info and especially real user feedback on this knife.

Can anyone who owns, has owned or used this knife give me their impressions on it, heavy detail much appreciated?

And for starters, is the profile relatively flat and in the mini-Gyuto mold, or does it have a lot of belly and an aggressive sweep?


----------



## Dave Kinogie

No one? Anyone? 

[video=youtube;f4zyjLyBp64]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4zyjLyBp64[/video]


----------



## bear1889

I have not owned or used this knife but I can tell you from using a Kochi Kurouchi wa gyuto 240 mm, Kochi makes a great knife. The knife holds an edge well. Great cutter. Very thin behind the edge. Love using it.


----------



## Dave Kinogie

bear1889 said:


> I have not owned or used this knife but I can tell you from using a Kochi Kurouchi wa gyuto 240 mm, Kochi makes a great knife. The knife holds an edge well. Great cutter. Very thin behind the edge. Love using it.



Let me ask you this considering they have a similar profile, does it have a lot of belly and/or an aggressive sweep? 

Or is it relatively flat? Or even if it has an aggressive sweep, is there at least a nice sized flat spot?


----------



## JBroida

i know this thread is in my vendor area, but i'm not sure if you want my help with this... let me know if you do


----------



## Dave Kinogie

JBroida said:


> i know this thread is in my vendor area, but i'm not sure if you want my help with this... let me know if you do



Absolutely, thanks Jon. I've actually been meaning to call you instead of email or posting here at the suggestion of a couple members, just been a little busy and it's easier for me to just randomly post the last few days. 

But if you could post some of your thoughts ITT that would be awesome, I'm already leaning towards this knife just need to be pushed over the edge. Incorrect use of pun semi-intended haha.


----------



## bear1889

I would rather let Jon answer he will be more detailed than I.


----------



## JBroida

so... its got a medium amount of belly... not a lot at all though. The blade length is 148mm from heel to tip on the one i have in hand right now (and they are pretty consistent from blade to blade). Its very flat for about 80mm, mostly flat for 100mm, and the belly is really only the last 50mm. The tip is about 13mm higher than the flat section of the blade if that gives you an idea of the belly.

Its more like a tall petty than a mini gyuto though. The distal taper is quite nice, but its more of a medium thickness blade near the heel, but gets progressively thinner behind the edge as you move forward.

Aside from that, what else do you want to know?


----------



## Dave Kinogie

Thanks that is great info. Hmm... so it's a half inch higher at the tip then the heel, that sounds like a kind of aggressive sweep, especially if it's got pretty much a 4 inch flat spot. Nothing wrong with that obviously, just not sure if that's what I'm looking for. Wish I could hold these in hand in person but I'm on the East coast haha. 

Is there anyway you can post some pics with a complete side profile with the flat spot of the blade touching on a cutting board or any surface really?


----------



## JBroida

i know these arent exactly the pictures you're looking for, but please take a few seconds to look at the various product photos we have up on the website, as they accurately show what the knives are like
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...ives/kochi/kochi-150mm-kurouchi-wa-petty.html


----------



## Dave Kinogie

You know what, it's a beautiful looking knife from a line that gets rave reviews on here, I'm gonna stop stressing so much and just order it in a little while. 

Thanks Jon, I'll put who it is in the comments section so you know which annoying squid I am. :biggrin:


----------



## Dave Kinogie

Knife was here when I got home from work, that was fast!

First impressions:

This is my first experience with the burnt chestnut handle and I really dig them. Simple yet elegant and feels good in hand.

Fit and finish overall is very nice. 

You weren't kidding, it is super thin behind the edge. 

Just a really nice looking knife.

Although I wouldn't necessarily call this a mini-gyuto, it has nice enough heel height for a pinch grip. It's sort of in between a bigger taller petty and a mini-gyuto. Still very nimble for in hand work or tip detail work and this looks like it could be a deboning champ. 

OOTB it is very sharp. Cut through a tomato with only it's own weight, confetti-ing paper, with a little sawing gives pretty translucent slices on a horizontal test cut. Cored the tomato great as well. 

Not sure on reactivity, but just cut up one tomato and nothing, which is a good sign. I love patina as much as the next man, but some knives are so reactive, especially before a mainly full patina has set in that I often question why I've made the switch to carbon. 

Was packaged really nice, pretty much gift wrapped too haha. There was a hand written thank you letter in there as well, not sure if you packaged this and wrote that, but it's a nice touch, thanks. 

Fish tweezers look really well made and serviceable as well. 

So far so good, thanks a lot Jon.


----------



## Dave Kinogie

Just want to revisit this mini-monster...

Finally opened this up for real and oh my god it's sharp. I really love bigger, well taller petty's and small Gyuto's and what not, but this knife is a champ. 

Has stood up fine with a nice amount of abuse, you could prep a large meal with this knife no problem if you felt the need such as I did tonight.

I'd like to go into more detail but I don't have the time, highly recommend this though. Still very unreactive overall as well, but can get a touch of scent. Just responded so sick on the stones.


----------



## Dave Kinogie

Nice patina starting to set in. Can't stress how much I love this little knife.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr




----------



## labor of love

icanhaschzbrgr said:


>



yeah for real...show us some knife porn!


----------



## Ruso

Just an advice, do not google picture "knife porn" :running:


----------



## Dave Kinogie

Better late then never, right? :laugh:
















Sorry for the so-so pics.


----------



## Framingchisel

On my wish list now.......


----------



## Dave Kinogie

Honestly, most of my petty use, both past ownership and ones I got to borrow were stainless before this knife, but I am always quick to recommend this knife. There's just something about it that's so perfect without it actually being perfect and although I love patina, it's low reactivity for a carbon is actually pretty welcome for a lot of the applications a petty endures. 

And I'm someone who does get hung up on looks of a knife, so while being completely functional, it's just one of those blades I always find myself just looking at in between tasks. 

I've never used it in a pro setting, but imho it would be perfectly at home in that environment. I have used it for heavy prep around a few holiday parties which I pseudo-catered and it was a beast. Yeah, I guess some will say it's just a touch pricey for a petty, but you get what you pay for and this is a knife I never see myself selling unless the sale is desperate need of cash in a tough spot such as I was in a few months ago when thankfully no one bit on it. 

I still have a looooooong way to go in terms of knowledge of knives, but I look back on some posts and feel I knew so little while thinking I knew more, but at this point I am more experienced with a variety of steels, profiles etc. and more recognize my own meager knowledge, yet I don't feel hyperbolic or faking it while recommending and glowing about this knife. Still and always will be one of my favs, both in functionality, looks and nostalgia in a sense.


----------



## Matus

I love the look of the kurouchi and the patina. Just lovely knife. I wish I would _need_ another petty  I would love one in 180mm size.


----------

